# 2ww



## louby doo (Feb 11, 2011)

I am on my 2ww and test in the next couple of days. Like all of you i have been going over all the symtoms and trying to work out if i am going to have my dreams come true this time. I have been really aware of smells the last 5 or 6 days and wondered if this was a positive sign   or maybe im thinking 2 hard!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

taste not smell as such


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I know its late lol, but there wasnt the option for me to vote... 

I had a better sense of smell but got a BFN  x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I had a heightened sense of smell, a metallic taste in my mouth, sore boobs, I felt sick, etc.... and I started spotting on day 7 and 8 with heavy bleeding on day 9 onwards.... I wouldn't post this if you hadn't already had a negative result - our minds play tricks on us during the 2ww.  It's horrible. 

I'd love to say it will be different next time but it won't.  I'll do exactly the same thing - analyse every single symptom at every possible chance I get.


----------

